# What is up at Palmetto?



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

What is up at Palmetto?


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

As of 2 hours ago, the entire trial was halted due to weather.

I heard the Derby was a combined first two series. Not sure if all dogs were finished before trial was stopped, but they were having severe winds.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Zman1001 said:


> As of 2 hours ago, the entire trial was halted due to weather.
> 
> I heard the Derby was a combined first two series. Not sure if all dogs were finished before trial was stopped, but they were having severe winds.


I looked at weather.com and it seemed ugly.


----------



## Geoff Buckius (Feb 3, 2004)

heard the open has been shut down twice


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Poor Goose Pond there sure can use the water.


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

JBlack said:


> Poor Goose Pond there sure can use the water.


No doubt man.


----------



## Labs Will-Do (Jan 31, 2007)

Rain! Derby trying to start 3 rd n mallard lost about 7 in double / double n palmetto field. Open trying to get dogs run but lightning want allow


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Brian-
Congrats on Oz-Mo's big weekend at the DQ!!


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open will stop at #20 for the day. 44 dogs will run tomorrow.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Zman1001 said:


> As of 2 hours ago, the entire trial was halted due to weather.
> 
> I heard the Derby was a combined first two series. Not sure if all dogs were finished before trial was stopped, but they were having severe winds.


They finished all the dogs in the first/second series. I don,t know if they started the 3rd series. We left to out run the storms, which are about to catch us in Virginia, just over the line. What a weird day weatherwise down here. Tomorrow is supposeds to be very nice for the trial.


----------



## Labs Will-Do (Jan 31, 2007)

Anyone have derby callback #'s to third


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

JBlack said:


> Brian-
> Congrats on Oz-Mo's big weekend at the DQ!!


Thanks bud.


----------



## Brad Turner (Mar 17, 2010)

Anybody have news?


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

17 back to the Open water blind. No numbers.

AM 1st will go into tomorrow. They got a late start today. Dog #37 was running around 5. Might be an early start in the morning.

No D or Q news.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

The day ended with dog 46 getting a nobird. 7AM start i hear.


----------



## Labs Will-Do (Jan 31, 2007)

Fatz bar report on Q - simple looking around horn triple with flyer in middle and blind mark distance backside of first bird down- resulted in 21 dogs back - heading to morees's n am for water. I went n with 3 dogs only have one playing things aren't always as easy as they seem!!!


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Amt CB to LB
6,7,11,12,14,17,21,22,23,28,29,32,36,40,42,43,49,51,52,54,58,63,72,73,75,82
Should be 26 dogs


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

7 dogs to Opens water marks. Sorry, don't have the numbers.

It was actually 9 dogs in the last series. 6 finished. Again, I'm no help with the names or numbers...


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

Augie and SMOKE won the Derby! This gives him 10 derby points and puts him on the derby list. Dog does not turn two until October! AMAZING -- congrats Augie!!!!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Augie! You and Smoke are an awesome team!

rita jones


----------



## Labs Will-Do (Jan 31, 2007)

Sunday morning Q - water blind with poison bird - angle entry - long gradual point on and off - blind pop up from wooden board walk to end - 9 dogs carried to water marks.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Wow....that sure took out a good amount of dogs! Thanks for bringing us up to date on the Qual. Would love to hear the rest of the story! I hope someone posts the results of today for all the stakes...and Derby,, too.
Diane


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

Furball said:


> Augie and SMOKE won the Derby! This gives him 10 derby points and puts him on the derby list. Dog does not turn two until October! AMAZING -- congrats Augie!!!!


Something to be said about a 16mo old Dog that qualifies in a Master one week, then places in a Derby the next! WOW WTG!


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Labs Will-Do said:


> Sunday morning Q - water blind with poison bird - angle entry - long gradual point on and off - blind pop up from wooden board walk to end - 9 dogs carried to water marks.


That seems pretty stout for a Q. The air was in the low 30's in the morning also.


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open results..1st-#40 Ozzy(Alan P.) 2nd- #75 Diesel(Alan),3rd-#11 Hope (Jerry W.) 4th-#62 Bart(Alan P.) RJ -#103 Puff(Alan P.) Jams- #33 Davey(Alan P.) #87 Hawk(Jerry W.)

Amat. 1st- Jerry K. 2nd- Bill G. 3rd- Anne M. 4th - George F. Sorry don't know Jams


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

ALLLABS said:


> Open results..1st-#40 Ozzy(Alan P.) 2nd- #75 Diesel(Alan),3rd-#11 Hope (Jerry W.) 4th-#62 Bart(Alan P.) RJ -#103 Puff(Alan P.) Jams- #33 Davey(Alan P.) #87 Hawk(Jerry W.)
> 
> Amat. 1st- Jerry K. 2nd- Bill G. 3rd- Anne M. 4th - George F. Sorry don't know Jams


Congrats all! Especially to Ozzie, Alan and Bill. That was a sweet job on last water mark. I was worried that he was going to break on the honor--into the gallery to find dad 

EDIT:

I didn't see it the first time, but I just noticed that was a clean sweep for the Black River team. Way to go!


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

Anyone have Q results?


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

1 Early - Dave Ward
2.Jazz - Jason Baker
3. Chief - Lois Munroe
4. Paddy - Cathy Forsyth


----------



## AllieCat (Aug 14, 2006)

Congratulations from up north to Lois and Cathy!


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Congrats to Wayne Moore and Jazz on the Q 2nd!


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Anybody have Derby results? Thanks!


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

Any Derby results?

Thank you,

lesa c


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

ALLLABS said:


> Amat. 1st- Jerry K.


 Congrats to Jerry and Buddy! This was Gunner's first trial back after being out a year, nothing like starting the year with a bang! 83 dog Am, pretty awesome.
Ok, edit: Gunner shows up on entries page, but his profile page doesn't have him entered in the trial while his son Westshore Buddy shows as being entered, but whos' name is not on the entry page.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Sabireley said:


> 1 Early - Dave Ward
> 2.Jazz - Jason Baker
> 3. Chief - Lois Munroe
> 4. Paddy - Cathy Forsyth


Big congrats to Kurt for Early's Qual 1st, NICE!


----------

